# Clif Designs Speakers



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Any comments or knowledge about these.There is a liquidator here selling these off at low prices and i had a budy call and ask if they are any good and of course i said ..........don't know.I believe he said Tx...models.Thanks


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

If you want a component set for $50, and don't mind that it isn't very good, theyre great.

If you are looking for something that sounds better, I suggest that your friend keep on looking.
Fire me off a PM and I can suggest some places locally that might work for you.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

Isn't CDT just Cliff Design Technologies?


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Foglght said:


> Isn't CDT just Cliff Design Technologies?


Yes it is...and they really aren't great speakers like some think.

If it was the *ONLY *choice you had....they would do the job...but there are better options out there....*lots* of better options.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

isn't he the same guy that makes all those notes for books?


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

GlasSman said:


> Yes it is...and they really aren't great speakers like some think.
> 
> If it was the *ONLY *choice you had....they would do the job...but there are better options out there....*lots* of better options.


I guess I'm one of those people that think my CDT midbasses (m6) are/were fantastic. Now, the tweeters, that's another story. 

I'd love to send them out for a klippel test to see how they stack up.


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

As I understand it CDT is now a different company than Clif Design, very different, lol.

Honestly, between the clif design stuff and the visionik, I'd probably buy visionik.


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

dogstar said:


> As I understand it CDT is now a different company than Clif Design, very different, lol.
> 
> Honestly, between the clif design stuff and the visionik, I'd probably buy visionik.


Ahh, that's what I was asking originally.


----------



## Hollandaze (Jul 13, 2008)

dogstar said:


> As I understand it CDT is now a different company than Clif Design, very different, lol.
> 
> Honestly, between the clif design stuff and the visionik, I'd probably buy visionik.


This thread should shed some light on CDT and Clif Designs history. Basically, CDT and Clif Designs products are like night and day. Obviously with CDT being on a more positive spectrum in terms of quality speakers.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12040


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

So, from that thread I gather that:

1. Clif Designs was formed by a dude that made good speakers for a while, then had a brain fart, lost his edge, and went bankrupt.

2. Gets bought out by an Asian company, rebadges CDT, and man begins to walk again. 

3. CDT continues on making decent component woofers, but can't make a good tweet to save their lives?

I only say that about their tweeters knowing that I've never read a good review of them, though every time I hear about even the classic line of woofers, they get favorable reviews.


----------



## bgx88 (Nov 4, 2010)

I know this is a old Thread but I have a Cliff Designs CDX-20A for subs and its specs are hard to find. I bought it off a guy years ago the specs are on Amp guts but they dont seem right. its 4ohm is only rated 25-14.4v and 50-17v but at 2ohm 3600-14.4v and 4000-17v obviously its unregulated but how can the specs be that low for a mono amp unless its a typo. If someone more knowledgeable can chime in as to if I have an older Cliff Designs that would be great because I check their site and its a no show.


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

The #s are a marketing scheme......(the 25w part anyway!) This exact same design was shared by a dozen different companys. I actually owned that amp (its a F'ing monster) I ran a solo-X 10 at 4ohms off it and it was mind numbing.......I could not believe how powerful it was. That solo got a very severe work out... I had a lot of respect for that amp/company at that point. I also have a little story to tell about the customer service. I purchased the amp (long time ago from ebay, I dont shop there anymore) and it **** out asap.....I called CD and asked if I could send it in for service. They asked 0 questions and gave me an rma #.....A long time had passed and I didnt bother to call and ask them what was going on with it. Glad I didnt! One day I come home and there is a brand new (new box, never been opened) amp.... I couldnt believe it!

Also used a pair of eights from them at one point.....pretty damn nice, especially for the $$


----------

